# 8 mm rem mag just fell in to my lap



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

A guy just offered me a rem 700 8mm rem mag

6 boxes of once fired brass 
5 boxes of new ammo 
don't have a scope base
He would like to sell it all together. Looking for $650 shipped to ffl,
Dang I just spent my Xmas $$$ on boat stuff.

SO,I got off the fence and pulled the trigger.
Just the shells and brass is $350 
Hope it's what I'm looking for.
Its on the way, should be at my LGS on Monday.
The 220 brass, half loaded"Factory",could be here on Tuesday.
I'm pumped.
I ordered, Sierra GameKing Bullets 8mm (323 Diameter) 220 Grain Spitzer Boat Tail.

and
Barnes Triple-Shock X (TSX) Bullets 8mm (323 Diameter) 200 Grain Hollow Point Boat Tail.

Not sure about powder but it looks like maybe reloaded 25.
I'm looking in to a new style "limbsaver"
Need scope and bases and rings.
Is a one piece base better on big magnums?
Need a scope with a LOT of eye relief 5" maybe?

Shells got here today gun should be at my LGS Monday.

40 220 gr loaded
60 185 gr loaded
6 boxes/120 fired cases.
funny the loaded ones are marked
$26.90 each there around $80 now.?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Hunt around for a low power scope with long eye releif and a good sling too. Quite a good buy.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

This is like a younger brother to the 338 Lapua

A 800 yard gun.

No low power scope.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good buy DD. Knapper suggested a low power for the extended eye relief you wanted. Your price range would help with further advice on your options. I’d go with a one piece base.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It'll have to be a lower end scope, I'm thinking something like a Redfield/Leopold like under $300.

A 4x12 or similar.


----------

